# Ibanez ARC-500



## geckodog (Apr 9, 2007)

Just got this guitar in a trade. It features a mahogany single-cutaway body with a carved quilted maple top, set Artist neck with a bound rosewood fretboard and elegant inlays, Gibraltar 3 bridge, and dual Super 58 custom humbuckers. The binding is wood, the backplate is wood and even the knobs are wood. Anyways, here are some pics of it.


----------



## geckodog (Apr 9, 2007)




----------



## Motomarko (Sep 6, 2008)

Thats a sweet lookin Ibanez, I love the binding! lofu
What did ya trade in?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Yep, very nice guitar! I love the wooden looking! Hope you will rock it!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

tha't's one cool looking axe man..VERY cool. 

curious as to what you taded for it?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

That's a beauty for sure. If it plays and sounds as good as it looks I'd say it's a very special instrument.

Congratulations.


----------



## geckodog (Apr 9, 2007)

I traded a 2002 MIM '72 Thinline in Surf Green. Was weary about the trade cause it was 1 of 100 made in that color but it also spent my time in it's case than in my hands.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

seems like an even trade value wise. good deal i think since you had 3 telecaster. this will give you another sound for sure


----------



## geckodog (Apr 9, 2007)

Haha, actually I traded the Nashville Tele in the pic for an old '83 Squire Strat last year. I still have the '69 Thinline, plus a TC-90 and a Spalted Tele. I did really like the sound of the big humbuckers that were in the '72 though. I'd rather getting one in natural though. The surf green was nice, but my drummer kept asking me if they made it in a mens. lol


----------



## blink (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow, that's a sweet looking Ibby. I didn't know they made a arc 500. I have an arc 100. It's a nice little guitar. The artist necks are very slick.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

fine tuners on a TOM-style bridge?

blasphemy. haha!

looks nice


----------



## blink (Jul 29, 2008)

Budda said:


> fine tuners on a TOM-style bridge?
> 
> blasphemy. haha!
> 
> looks nice


Actually the fine tuners are on the stop bar  The bridge (if it's the same as my 100 is a Gibralter 3.

I keep meaning to try the fine tuner stop bar off my Ibby on my Agile LP copy to see if it fits... anyone know if you can buy fine tuner stop bars for import (metric) LP's?


----------

